# baby eagles hatching on camera..



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

there is a livestream of a pair of eagles in a nest, one of the eggs has a pip in it and is cracking, eaglet number 1 expected very soon, 3 eggs in nest.

i warn you this is VERY addictive to watch :lol2:

Decorah Eagles, Ustream.TV: First hatch is imminent. It could occur anytime today. The Raptor Resource Project brings you the Decorah Eagles from atop t...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mama Eagle is sitting firmly on those eggs, stopping me seeing what's going on :bash: :lol2:

And my word but there's a wind up there!!! :gasp:

ETA: Ooh, she's just got up and moved around a little and I could see 3 eggs and hear a tiny "cheep cheep" :2thumb:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

its so addicting, yesterday she was up roughly every 15 mins to turn the eggs.
the wind was around 18mph, the nest is 80ft up in a tree so it seems much worse than it really is, no real risk to mum or babies just very noisy through the camera haha! 

i got an update from a friend overnight that you could see into one of the eggs and see a teeny tiny beak pecking around :3 will definatly be keeping an eye out today, i even have it set up on my phone hahaha!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You can tell she isn't hugely high up because of the cars on the freeway down below, but wind always does sound worse through a microphone.

She's asleep at the minute - I checked her first thing! :blush:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

wowww, defo keeping an eye on this - its amazing ! xx


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Owls! owlceanside on USTREAM: MATILDA - Hatched 2/16 at 7:30pm Named after the "unofficial" Aussie national anthem "Waltzing Matilda" Play the up-beat version ...


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

we have a baby!! lots of photos on the raptorresource forum

http://raptorresource.org/forum/index.php/topic,556.360.html

for anyone who hasnt seen

and a video a viewer took first thing this morning (or middle of the night for mummy eagle) you can see it coming out of the shell

YouTube - Decorah Hatch.wmv

:3 its so fluffy and cute hehe

also... the forums are taking a long long time to load because they are flooded with people... ill add a direct link to a very good picture of the eaglet which was posted up by someone on the forum between mum and dad switch...

http://raptorresource.org/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=556.0;attach=34591;image


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

how depressed does that owl look lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I saw the wee baby just a short while after I posted this morning when she got up to adjust the remaining 2 eggs - a really gorgeous little fluffy critter it was! :flrt:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

awwh mummy just fed the baby :3 it was cute i have some awesome photos... shall do my best to upload them eaither soon or tomorrow depending if my computer stops acting up


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful. Ive just watched one of the adults clean the bits from round the chicks beak after it was fed:flrt:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

pictures as promised!

The eggs when the 1st pipping was visible!










the first propper view i got of baby










i believe mum was cleaning baby here










sorry this is not a very good picture, was just before mum started feeding










baby while mum was getting food










so fluffy :flrt:










love this shot babys all like "what u lookin at?!?!?" hehe










very first piece of food ever for baby










NOM NOM NOM :flrt:










that is all for now  hope you enjoy!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Beautiful. Ive just watched one of the adults clean the bits from round the chicks beak after it was fed:flrt:


was incredibly cute, it is mum in the nest at the moment, she will be there the majority of the time untill the other 2 eggs are hatched (i was told this by a moderator from the livestream) dad sits for a few minutes a couple of times a day while mum goes for a fly and food.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jacs said:


> was incredibly cute, it is mum in the nest at the moment, she will be there the majority of the time untill the other 2 eggs are hatched (i was told this by a moderator from the livestream) dad sits for a few minutes a couple of times a day while mum goes for a fly and food.


I wasnt sure so thanks for that:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm assuming that's the food supply in the form of a dead rabbit?? lying at the front of the nest now???


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

feorag said:


> I'm assuming that's the food supply in the form of a dead rabbit?? lying at the front of the nest now???


it is indeed, its been in the nest since last sunday so im told, making it softer for babys... probally the 1 part of this that i have been a little squeemish about :blush:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

babyhas been thrown out the bowl, from what i can find out reading forum and comments it was accidently picked up by dad... neaither mum or dad have seemed to try and put it back. i do believe its the 1st baby that is outside now, everything crossed this gets fixed!

EDIT: it was definatly an accident, someone got it on video i will include link, baby grabbed dads feathers as he was moving his head... not sure that they know how to put him back 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceCVWK5_a10


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Aww cute where is this? Its mum just plopped it back in the nest :lol2: That was too cute


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

such a relif! mum managed to help baby back 

it is in decorah Iowa (just under the video there is a whole list of details) 

EDIT: just heard from one of the eagle experts... they said that the mother had to work out how to get the eaglet back into the nest as she couldnt just pick him up as her beak is too strong and not built for it... it shows just how resourceful the birds are!

mum helping baby back... a sigh of relif from over 130.000 people watching!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsxkaztk74A


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh my word! I panicked then and thought they'd lost it altogether! Phew!!! :roll:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The look on the males face when the baby grabbed his feathers and it ended up on the edge of the nest. He seemed to be looking for the female as if to say OMG shes gonna kill me:lol2:
Thankgod the mum managed to get it back in the nest:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh, Daddy's just brought a bird and then come straight back again with a fish!! :gasp:

Mum's plucking the bird and dad's eating the fish!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

We used to have a pair of these that nested in trees in our back yard every year when I was growing up. Absolutely amazing!!! We could always tell when they came back, cuz the crows would go crazy!!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> The look on the males face when the baby grabbed his feathers and it ended up on the edge of the nest. He seemed to be looking for the female as if to say OMG shes gonna kill me:lol2:
> Thankgod the mum managed to get it back in the nest:2thumb:


i said the same to a friend who i was talking to at the time! and when he called mum and she came back the look she gave him was halirious! kinda like a "what have you done?!?!" :whistling2:



feorag said:


> Ooh, Daddy's just brought a bird and then come straight back again with a fish!! :gasp:
> 
> Mum's plucking the bird and dad's eating the fish!


he does seem to be bringing her meals to the nest more over the last couple of days whereas before the hatches she was heading off a couple times a day to get her own. they are definatly eating well thats for sure ><



Amalthea said:


> We used to have a pair of these that nested in trees in our back yard every year when I was growing up. Absolutely amazing!!! We could always tell when they came back, cuz the crows would go crazy!!


wow that must have been amazing, to have something like that so close to your house! im mesmorised enough watching on camera! :blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It truly was  And once, my Dad happened upon a golden eagle nest, so we went to have a look (from a good distance, of course). Growing up, we'd regularly see bald eagles, red tailed hawks, and kestrels... But not so much any more


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Noooo, whats with the ads?? :bash::lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

How's this been moved to Avian???

Surely if it was gonna be moved it should have been moved to Wildlife???


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

lol i dunno, i did actually look for a bird section... and apparently totally missed it :blush: which is y i put it where i did, im sure the mods had their reasons? 

cant wait for baby 3 to come along :2thumb:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i do believe baby number 3 is starting to hatch, saw a small section of shell missing today and a crack


----------

